# A propos de Numbers et du format CSV...



## cellophane (21 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous 

J'ai appris que pour lire une feuille Numbers pour Ipad avec Bento pour Ipad il fallait d'abord la sauvergarder au format CSV.

Est-ce possible de faire cela sur l'Ipad, à partir de Numbers pour Ipad ou faut-il disposer de Numbers pour Mac et faire l'opération sur le Mac ?
Et si on a un PC ?

Sinon y a-t-il un autre moyen de changer le format en CSV (par ex Filemaker) ?

Merci


----------



## t@ierry (24 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,

j'ai essayé cela (avec Dropbox) :

A partir d'une feuille Numbers sous iPad,
Choisir la clef en haut à droite, puis "partager/imprimer"
Choisir "Ouvrir dans une autre app"
Choisir Excel dans le menu, puis "Choisir une app"
A ce moment, on me propose de stocker le document. Je choisis "Dropbox"
Là, je peux changer le nom de fichier *.XLS en *.CSV
Le fichier en *.CSV est enregistré sous Dropbox.

A récupérer après sur les autres matériels avec le compte Dropbox adéquat...

Cela doit pouvoir fonctionner avec d'autres support que Dropbox (USB disk, ...)

Voilà,
T@ierry


----------



## lineakd (27 Novembre 2012)

Salut, merci t@ierry pour l'astuce.


----------

